# sen kun



## Gavril

Sanayhdistelmän _sen kun _merkitys jäi minulle jokseenkin hämäräksi. Mitä tarkoittaa esim. seuraavassa lauseessa?
_
Äiti koettaa lohduttaa, että uudessa asuinpaikassa kaikki asukkaat ovat  käveleviä*. Hätä sen kun kasvaa. _

Eli, _

- Siltä varalta, että hätä kasvaa_
- _Koska hätä jo kasvaa
- Jottei hätä kasva_

tai muuta?

K.


*En ymmärräkään sanaa _käveleviä _tässä asiayhteydessä_ -- _tarkoittaakohan täällä "vapaita", "ilman siteitä"?


----------



## Anatooli

Outo lause, minä en ainakaan tajunnut. Sen kun on kuin "go ahead". "Sen kun menet baariin" "Go ahead to a bar" could wife say with angry voice.


----------



## DrWatson

Hätä sen kun kasvaa. = Hätä vain jatkaa kasvamistaan.

Sanalla _kävelevä_ arvelen kirjoittajan tarkoittavan tässä sitä, että kukaan hoitokodin asukkaista ei ole esim. pyörätuolissa eli on kävelykykyinen.


----------

